# Pineapple juice etc??? Can't remember what is suggested!!!



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I didn't really know where to post. 

We are trying again and have just started stimming. Last time I was so switched on to good things to drink/eat etc but with little man just haven't found the time to research everything! 

I am sure I was drinking pineapple juice last time - when is this recommended? 
What else are people eating/drinking that is supposed to help? I am taking berocca to try and boost immune system, taking CQ10. 

Just a quick reminder of things to do/not would be great!!! 

     to all


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone   

I seem to remember something about juice being good in the build up but not pineapple itself or something like that?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Pineapple juice (not from concentrate) I think during stims and 2ww but not 100% sure

brazil nuts

lots of protein

drink plenty of fluid

thats about all I can remember.

goodluck


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Piepig that is great, sadly don't like brazil nuts, probably need to up protein somehow! 

Congrats on your little one and best of luck trying for number 2, weird going through it all again


----------

